# who can spot the screw-up?



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I know I'm opening myself up big time, but I'm thick-skinned, and what the hey. First one to spot the most glaring screw-up(at least to me) gets greenies...this is a personal rod, so it won't be redone. Nothing to do w/ performance, heck I just noticed it and will continue to do so every time I pick it up. Won't be finishing this build for a month or so, but it's a Castaway 963P, gonna be setup spinning, w/ microwave guide set. Go for the green!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Half a fish? Still looks good to me


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nope, that was intentional. Good one, tho!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Color of the trout


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll go out on a limb... did you miss a slice in your checker work? Some of the checkers are larger than others, and the large ones are not lined up... Did I win, or did I just nitpick?? Looking forward to hearing what you think about the microwave setup!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Cork pattern don't line up.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I like this game!! Post up more of your "screw ups" so I can feel better about mine!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

CoastalBent said:


> I'll go out on a limb... did you miss a slice in your checker work? Some of the checkers are larger than others, and the large ones are not lined up... Did I win, or did I just nitpick??


Oh no, you WON! I didn't miss a slice(that was intentional), but I f'd up the alignment of the butt, after ck'ing it multiple times during the glue up. Great eyes there, Kyle... mega greenies coming your way! Jerry


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Cork pattern don't line up.


Mini greenies for you, Mark! :biggrin:


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

****, I saw that too....LOL


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Hahaha... my favorite bass rod is one that I started for a customer and didn't line up the snake skin pattern with the rest of the rod. When I put the reel seat on, I didn't think of it lining up with the snake... Couldn't send it out the door like that, but it's a hell of a rod and I'm glad I kept it... Great weave on yours!! That 963 will be a sweet fishin' setup!!!

btw... if anyone asks, you put the checkers out of alignment on purpose. It creates an optical illusion that confuses the fish into biting.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I never would have noticed.

However, my Parapesca lost it's butt end piece with the fine Texas quarter in it, I need to shame you into another


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sorry, Neil, but you obviously didn't read all the fine print on the warranty. It wasn't intended to be fished THAT hard...BTW, where have you been stick'n that butt?  I've been shamed and I bet I can fix it! :redface: Jerry


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Jerry,

I saw the same thing C'Bent did; however, there are some Aggies out there that I'd never take to task...they work very, very hard to try and make life nice to so many people that I consider it most unfair to be critical...personal or constructive. So, there.

Now, after Dodds, et al, has taken the step to isolate themselves to the exclusion of others (Me, me, me,me....and ME), something good has to happen to the Maroon & White. I don't want to see the rivalry that has existed for so many years come to a halt, and I specifically don't want it to come to an end with anyone being pi%*ed at one another.

Where was I when the vote was taken???

Beautiful job, Jerry

Joe


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That missing ring will for sure throw the balance out on that rod. Maybe if I fish with it for a couple of years I can figure out how to fix that for you. You were probably thinking about being called names and threw you off too.


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Now that the parameters have been set for quality, I will officially NOT post any pictures!!! lol 
Roger


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought it was offset on purpose for a grip position visual?
Still a great looking rod though Jerry and awesome weave!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I was waiting for you to post a picture of your face. Actually, I don't see anything wrong with that rod. Doo Doo happens, I know, I did the same thing with Joe's rod and he did not notice it until I pointed it to him and then he wanted his money back (lol).


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

It really looks great fish on with it .Im loving split handle rods .


----------

